# Bad Harry!



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Well I found out today when I went to pick Tilly and Harry from my parents house (they stay there when Im at uni through the day) that Harry ate a whole tub of BUTTER...butter!?!?! :yuck: Apparently my mum thought she had shut the kitchen door properly but he had pushed it open and jumped up to the counter...I THOUGHT he had grown out of this, infact he hasnt done it for months (or maybe Im just getting good at putting stuff away?) but it seems Harry saw his opportunity and went for it...he must have literally gobbled it up by the mouthful as my mum only went out to hang out the washing so it was gone in minutes! Maybe he thought he needed a bit more fat on his bones?! Should I expect anything worse than a runny bum for a few days? :uhoh: 

Doesn't seem like he feels all that bad about it to me though...


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh, no Harry....butter:doh: I hope his belly is going to feel ok today. I bet he would blame Tilly instead for that one.

Such a gorgeous pic.


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

Tell her to at least leave a loaf of bread out next time!!! lol


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

There's so way he could pin this one on Tilly...she is as god as GOLD! Harry is a born scavenger...so bloody greedy, its like he has never been fed...he CLANGS his metal bowl with his paw when he feels like he should be fed at various points through the day...its so funny!


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Emmysourgolden said:


> Tell her to at least leave a loaf of bread out next time!!! lol


LOL! I know, you just can't get the staff these days!


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

...hold on....are you suggesting that Harry did something wrong.... I'm not sure I believe that.... Harry, blame the woman...


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

Emma&Tilly said:


> LOL! I know, you just can't get the staff these days!


lolol :no:


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

heeheehee............................hope it was real butter !!!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

He didn't mean it! Cute picture - He looks guilty as heck. Hope he feels OK!


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

Emmysourgolden said:


> Tell her to at least leave a loaf of bread out next time!!! lol



This is to cute, today I made a loaf of bread and left it on the side, I was posting on here and Gracie came waltzing in with the loaf in her mouth, she hadn't eaten any but I guess she was telling me it was cool enough to eat:doh:


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Not my black and white dawg!!!!!!! I think Mom left it out and it melted and you got to blame someone. ROFL Loved the new picture of them.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He really looks guilty in that picture and maybe a sore tummy. I hope it doesnt cause to many problems for him or you.


----------



## xtine77 (Aug 10, 2007)

My favorite pup can't be blamed for that...i have to agree with the idea that the butter melted and probably evaporated lmao hope he wont get upset stomach though


----------



## timm (Jan 7, 2007)

mmm butter id like to see how that turns out on the other end :


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

That photo looks like ... 'butter wouldn't melt in his mouth" Harry must be a character- love the shot of the both of them, stunning as always.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Thats funny. Kali loves butter shes not one to jump on the counter but she has stolen butter on many occasions. All dogs react diffrent but hopefully he is ok she was.

Ash


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

Emma&Tilly said:


> Well I found out today when I went to pick Tilly and Harry from my parents house (they stay there when Im at uni through the day) that Harry ate a whole tub of BUTTER...butter!?!?! :yuck: Apparently my mum thought she had shut the kitchen door properly but he had pushed it open and jumped up to the counter...I THOUGHT he had grown out of this, infact he hasnt done it for months (or maybe Im just getting good at putting stuff away?) but it seems Harry saw his opportunity and went for it...he must have literally gobbled it up by the mouthful as my mum only went out to hang out the washing so it was gone in minutes! Maybe he thought he needed a bit more fat on his bones?! Should I expect anything worse than a runny bum for a few days? :uhoh:
> 
> Doesn't seem like he feels all that bad about it to me though...


Nope, he should be fine! Some of course may find it too rich and get a bout of diarhea, but it's not toxic so he will be fine. This is why you just can't put things away, it will help so as not to reinforce it....but it won't correct the problem in itself. This the training part that has to come in. Basically set ups and give those opportunities and correct. But just putting things away and keeping counters clean in itself will not fix the problem.

Butter is one of those items some dogs will counter surf for, Kody loves it too but will not counter surf for it. Although if I was to put it on the floor or drop a patty, he'd darn sure lap it up. lol


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Tucker did this. He had loose stools of course. *The other thing they had me watch for were symptoms of pancreatitis.*


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Thanks all and Goldndust for your advice...Im trying to think whether he just doesn't do it becasue I tidy away or maybe he just doesn't do it here anymore and thought differently at my parents house (like it didn't apply to him there!) Im not exactly the most stringent 'tidy-upper' in the world so he must have been around food on the counters at some point and had some self control...when Im cooking he is always there and he definitely doesnt counter surf in that situation...when he used to do it frequently as a youngster I would correct him by taking hold of his collar (whilst he was jumping up at the counter) and removing him from the room for a minute. THIS works so well for Harry and is the method of correction I always use on him...he absolutely hates to be sent out of a room that we are in and it has stopped any undesired behaviour within one or two goes. I guess I will test him and if he does it again I can be on the ball and send him out. Its funny, Tilly would never jump up to a counter in a million years...never even did as a pup...shes such a good girl!


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

I'm thinking that Tilly "pulled a fast one" here... My guess is that she ate the butter, and then tricked Harry into getting caught..... :uhoh:


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Actually that is probably the genius stunt that Tilly would pull...Harry is just the scapegoat in Tilly's plan to take over the world (she will you know...just mark my words...)


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Emma&Tilly said:


> Actually that is probably the genius stunt that Tilly would pull...Harry is just the scapegoat in Tilly's plan to take over the world (she will you know...just mark my words...)


I believe it!!!


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

LOL How can you be mad.....just look at that face!! It just screams "I'm Innocent!!"


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Oh Harry! What are we going to do with you??

Reminds me of a commercial we have here. There is this really close up of the cutest little boy and he is saying something like " What am I going to have to do? Haven't we had this conversation many times before? I told you, I'm NOT taking the blame for you anymore." It goes on with this for a minute then the camera slowly turns to this sad Basset Hound face listening to the little boy! 

I'd just give Harry some bread and jam to go with that butter! Tilly, didn't he even share with you??

Jazzys Mom


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

Emma&Tilly said:


> Actually that is probably the genius stunt that Tilly would pull...Harry is just the scapegoat in Tilly's plan to take over the world (she will you know...just mark my words...)



You know she would make a fine leader and I would bow down at her paws


----------



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

Better set him up for a cholesterol screening next week! ROFL!


----------

